# Obscure but important video



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Comments are turned off for this YouTube but I wanted to add mine here:





There are many forums that to a greater or lessor extent provide factual data, comfortable community, and the occasional humorous posting. Happily, this forum meets and exceeds my expectations. We choose where to spend our time and this one rates with: (1) PriusChat; (2) Inside EVS Forum, and; (3) of course it is Tesla Owners Online. The creators and moderators have achieved a delicate balance that keeps the *ssholes at bay so serious people can enjoy the experience.

There are no guarantees in life and hopefully the new management team will bring value ... not kill the golden egg goose. That happened to Greenhybrid.com which degraded to just another car reseller. Still, let's give the new team a chance to excel.

*GOOD JOB!* Go with my sincere thanks.

Bob Wilson


----------

